# 64 Lemans console shifter?



## wildj82 (May 1, 2010)

Has anyone been successful at mounting a floor mounted aftermarket ratchet or gated shifter for 3 speed auto in their 64 to 67 console? I currently have a hurst vmatic2 mounted in my 64 lemans console but I am not happy with the curved shifter and how it sits when in gear. Looks good while in park and i would consider leaving it in but am having trouble with it shifting anyway so just wondering who has a better idea.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I used a B&M quicksilver in mine, modified to use the stock shiftworks cable.


----------



## wildj82 (May 1, 2010)

looks good. when car is in drive or low gear is the shifter down into the seat? that is what i am unhappy about mine. did you have to modify the base of the shifter at all?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes i had to modify where the cable attaches to the base to use the factory style shift cable. if you look at the front where the new bolt is i made a bracket at the correct angle to direct the cable to the factory hole location, i slotted it to give me another 1/2" in adjustment for fine tuning. Dry fit the shifter first and then set the consloe over it. move the console into the correct position and push the shifter all the way forward in the trim slot while in park. It also required i cut 1/2" collars to use as washers to raise it to the correct height for the console. Shiftworks.com sells the best cables.


----------

